# MAC Studio Fix vs Studio Tech?



## Hinna (Jan 24, 2006)

I'd appreciate any comparisons between these two foundations? Or just your opinion on either if you've tried them - any comments on coverage, texture, finish and lasting power would really help.

Oh, and also, Studio Finish concealor for use on browny red acne scars - thankyou


----------



## missjeffrey (Jan 24, 2006)

I like using studio tech. I use it primarily for photo shoots, don't know if it's recommended for everyday. It's a cream to powder product (creamy texture to powder finish.) I normally use it with a damp sponge (cold water) and find that I get a 'skinlike' finish prior to powder.

I haven't used studio fix. I went to MAC Pro (NYC) with a group of makeup artists to purchase foundations for our kits, we asked what they would recommend for photo shoots(tv/film), and 2 mua lead us to Studio Tech.

I love it, I highly recommend it...although I am ready to switch to creams for hyperpigmented skin &amp; hyper real (liquids) for the s/s season.

xoxo

miss j.


----------



## Hinna (Jan 24, 2006)

If you use it for shoots, the coverage is quite heavy? Sounds like something i need. Thankyou for the quick reply x


----------



## missjeffrey (Jan 25, 2006)

There's alot of water in Studio Tech, so the coverage doesn't feel "heavy." It does give very good coverage (works well with all concealers,) and gives a sheer finish with a damp sponge.


----------



## Hinna (Jan 25, 2006)

Oops - that's what i meant by heavy - full coverage ... my bad choice of word - sorry! I wish i needed to make foundation more sheer, hehe, ill try to have a play with both of these in the store and perhaps try them side by side!


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi,

Studio Fix is a powder plus foundation product. It is in a pressed powder compact.


----------



## Hinna (Jan 25, 2006)

So i wouldnt powder over the Studio Fix? I think Tech is starting to appeal more!


----------



## stellar_stina (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm a MAC addict and have used a ton of their stuff and here is my view on it:

STUDIO TECH - good coverage but it tended to look cakey on me. and after a few hours of wearing it i noticed the color of it changing to a darker orangey color.

STUDIO FIX - am in love with this product. it gives awesome coverage and feels lighter because it is a foundation in powder form. I use a big brush to apply it (the kabooki brush-sp?-). i first use the studio concealer and then apply studio fix over and thats all i do as far as cover-up goes.

honestly, i cant tell a difference coverage-wise with tech &amp; fix, they both gave me similar coverage but Fix feels a lot nice on my skin.

all skin is different though, i have combo skin, oily t-zone, if that helps any!


----------



## missjeffrey (Jan 25, 2006)

Studio Tech &amp; Studio Fix are both pressed into a compact. I'd have to agree with Stellar..Tech can look cakey if you don't use it sheer. I don't think Studio Tech is for everyday use either.

I recommend going to a MAC store/counter..speaking with a mua and letting them know your needs. How much coverage you're looking for, is it for everyday use, you're skin issues, etc,. That's the best way to find out if Studio Tech/Fix is right for you, who knows...cremes or liquids may be the right foundations for you.


----------



## Hinna (Jan 26, 2006)

That's probably best, i just wanted some idea of what the two products are like beforehand. I do normally wear liquid foundation, but after looking at the website, i saw that these offered the most coverage. I'm a lil concerned about the foundation turning orange though. I'll see if i can try both on my face, either side and just go about shopping to see how i like each and which i prefer, then return to purchase later.

Thankyou everyone for your input!


----------



## missjeffrey (Jan 26, 2006)

YW, let me know how it turns out.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi,

I have combo oily skin and found that studiofix is better to use in the summer/humid weather. It's in pressed powder form and goes on sheer but is buildable. Studiotech is a cream to powder that is very hydrating. It does not look matte and is good for my colder weather/drier days. It can appear cakey if too much is applied. The wet sponge/brush idea works great!


----------



## thetrixiegirl (Jan 26, 2006)

Studio Tech can definately be used for everyday. It just needs to be applied with a damp sponge. You can smooth out anything with a damp sponge.

Studio Tech is also better for a normal to dry skin. Studio Fix is better with a normal to oily skin. I also do not recommend applying the Studio Fix with the sponge. Use a big brush, like was mentioned already. I use the old mac buffer brush. It gives an airbrushed look. And, no you don't power over the Studio Fix. I only powder the t-zone lightly with the Studio Tech.

They are very different. I would try them out at a counter or store.


----------



## Hinna (Jan 26, 2006)

Good stuff - it doesn't look matte ... that sounds good - i do use a face spray, but i prefer my foundation to give me a slightly luminous look without it too.

Oh, and i love the quote in your signature 

I do have normal skin, slightly on the dry side ... i will try them out - it's just good to know what you all think beforehand too. Thankyou


----------



## MacForMe (Jan 26, 2006)

I use both.. But i always start with a primer and use TECH where i have the need for more coverage, under eyes etc. Then i finish with FIX. Haven't had any problem with either product, although you do have get the hang of TECH, i noticed the first few times i had put on too much.. that..was a hassle.


----------



## thechappy1 (Jan 27, 2006)

I use Studio Tech w/ S. Fix - and I fear just using a powder but - I agree that Studio Tech can be a bit overboard (for me at least - I dont have blemishes really - I just like an even skintone!) for everyday use


----------



## Piarpreet (Apr 16, 2011)

so studio tech is not oil free? its not suitable for combo/oily skins?
 



> Originally Posted by *speerrituall1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have combo oily skin and found that studiofix is better to use in the summer/humid weather. It's in pressed powder form and goes on sheer but is buildable. Studiotech is a cream to powder that is very hydrating. It does not look matte and is good for my colder weather/drier days. It can appear cakey if too much is applied. The wet sponge/brush idea works great!


----------



## madammim (May 17, 2011)

Hi,

I'm a first time user. Wanted to know something about the Mac Studio Fix Powder and Studio Tech.

I have normal - oily skin, and wanted to know which of those would be better for my face - colour wise. I have a warm medium skin tone. What powder would be the best for my face, and colour? Please, if anyone could help I would greatly appreciate it    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

P.S.: Is it better to use a Mac Primer first and then apply these powders. Would it give you a matte look - that is what I'd prefer.


----------

